# painter



## Raffo (May 30, 2015)

I am a folkloric painter and I want to know if somebody in Pennsylvania have a gallery for this kind of art, or if somebody knows of a website where I can post my paintings.


----------



## Kenny69 (Jul 26, 2015)

Have you tried sites like Etsy?? I know there are a bunch of other sites too but I just don't know the names. You can search on here. There is a thread talking about other options besides Etsy. Hope this helps. Ken.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Check out deviant art.

You can actually sell right off the site, they have a lot of options from coffee cups to murals. 

Though for that you would want to get a good DSLR camera for quality photos to post, if thats not imposable at the least its a free show case for your work. 

http://www.deviantart.com/


----------

